# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι ?

## Σωτηρης

Το παπαγαλακι δεν ηταν στα καλα του απ'οταν το πηρα  κράταγε κατω τις φτερούγες του , τωρα κάθετε  φουσκωμένο αρκετή ωρα δεν ειναι πολυ δραστήριο 


http://tinypic.com/r/2psevy9/5 
και καμια  σχεση με τον αρσενικο

----------


## ninos

Σωτήρη καλημέρα,

εαν θέλεις γράψε μας μερικές πληροφορίες για το πουλάκι και εαν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε, όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό μέσα απο το ίντερνετ. Για παράδειγμα, τρώει κανονικά ; Πίνει νερό ; Έχει βήχα ; Οι κουτσουλιές του πώς είναι ;

----------


## Σωτηρης

τρώει κανονικά ναι και με όρεξη , νερο δεν πολυ πίνουν τα παπαγαλακια μου δεν ξερω γιατι  , βηχα δεν εχει , κουτσουλιές δεν μπορω να σου απαντήσω γιατι ειναι μαζι με τον αρσενικό , θα σου πω για τωρα που το έβγαζα φωτο εκανε μια και ειχε αχώνευτη τροφή και υγρά

----------


## jk21

ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι; δηλαδη ποτε το αγορασες; ποτε χειροτερεψε; 

ανοιξε το στομα του και δες αν προς το λαιμο βλεπεις ροζ εσωτερικα ή λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες σε καποια σημεια 

δες στην κοιλια του και αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο αν εχει καποιες μελανες γραμμες σαν φλεβες ή κατι αλλο μελανο ή ειναι φουσκωμενη εστω και χωρις να ειναι μελανη η κοιλια του 

περιμενουμε φωτο απο κουτσουλιες και κοιλια

----------


## ninos

Σωτήρη, επίσης πρέπει να τα χωρίσεις, διότι σε περίπτωση μικροβίου θα κολλήσει και το άλλο. Αφού τα χωρίσεις βάλε κάτω στο κλουβί άσπρο χαρτί και βγάλε μια φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές για να δούμε. Τέλος διάβασε *εδώ* σχετικά με τις κουτσουλιές

----------


## Σωτηρης

Το αγόρασα τον σεπτεμβρη  αλλα κατά καιρούς ηταν καλύτερα , τωρα τελευταία ειναι πιο πολυ κουρνιασμενο και λιγότερο δραστήριο
Το στόμα το κοίταξα  και δεν είχε κάτι οπως και την κοιλιά του  αλλα επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολλά θα βάλω φώτο να μου πείτε εσείς καλύτερα

----------


## Σωτηρης

Λοιπον εχουμε κουτσουλια  :wink:   ειναι νορμαλ αλλα εχει  και αχωνευτη τροφη μαζι

----------


## vicky_ath

> ειναι νορμαλ αλλα εχει  και αχωνευτη τροφη μαζι


Τότε σίγουρα δεν είναι νορμάλ Σωτήρη... το πουλάκι σου έχει πρόβλημα και θα πρέπει να το βοηθήσεις άμεσα!

----------


## Σωτηρης

Νορμαλ λέω για την υπόλοιπη κουτσουλιά ( σε χρωμα )
τι κανω τωρα ?

----------


## ninos

Σωτήρη, μάλλον δεν διάβασες το κείμενο στο link που σου έδωσα.  Εαν είναι όντως έτσι όπως στην εικόνα, το πουλάκι καλό είναι να μεταφερθεί σε γιατρό για εξετάσεις κοπράνων. Σε πρώτη φάση, εσύ μπορείς να του δόσεις 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού μηλόξιδο βιολογικό σε 100 ml νερού. Δεν θα θεραπεύσει το πρόβλημα, αλλά εάν είναι μύκητες σίγουρα θα έχεις μια ίαση μέχρι να πάρει την κατάλληλη αγωγή φάρμακου !!

Δες παρακάτω πληροφορίες 


Σπόρια μέσα στις κουτσουλιές.




Αν βρίσκουμε στις κουτσουλιές ολόκληρα σπόρια, είναι σύμπτωμα ότι το πουλί έχει μια μόλυνση στον πρόλοβο ή στον αδενώδη στόμαχο. Επόμενο σύμπτωμα είναι ότι το πουλί, ενώ τρώει, χάνει βάρος. Με πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα, το πουλί έχει μύκητες ή e-coli.

----------


## Σωτηρης

Tο ειδα φιλε μου , πιθανότητα για γιατρό εδω στην επαρχεία λιγο δύσκολο θα κάνω αυτο με το μυλοξυδο και ενημερώνω παλι

----------


## ninos

τότε δώσε του άμεσα το μηλόξιδο έως ότου ακολουθήσει κάποια αγωγή. Καλό είναι πάντως να μας βγάλεις και μια φωτογραφία για να έχουμε εικόνα και όσο μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## Σωτηρης

Απο την κοιλια φωτο η γενικες?

----------


## jk21

Aν εχει σιγουρα αχωνευτη τροφη τοτε το προβλημα εχει προχωρησει και στο εντερο και δεν περιμενει .αν ηταν e coli θα ειχε και διαρροια .να ξεκινησει nystamysyn απο φαρμακειο για μυκητες 
ποσο βαρος ειναι το πουλακι; πηγαινε παρε το φαρμακο απο το φαρμακειο και συρριγγα του 1 ml και τα λεμε μετα για την δοσολογια

----------


## Σωτηρης

τροφη σημερα το προσεξα οτι βγαζει , δεν ξερω ποσο βαρος εχει

----------


## jk21

τα budgie απο οτι εχω δει κειμενονται απο 25-30 γραμμαρια μεχρι και 50-60 καποιες μεγαλες ρατσες . θα μπορουσα να εχω μια εικονα αν το βλεπαμε σε σχεση με το κλουβι του σαν συγκριση σε μεγεθος ή αν μπορουσες να μας πεις σε σχεση με καναρινι ποσο πιο μεγαλο ειναι 

παντως η δοση για 22.5 γρ πουλι ειναι 0.075 ml nystamysyn  αδιαλυτο στο στομα το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα που θα δωσεις με συρριγγα του 1 ml

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../14080#content



η ποσοτητα 0.075 ειναι τα 3/4 απο οσο ειναι το λαστιχενιο μαυρο εμβολο.η ποσοτητα που πρεπει να δωσεις εσυ ειναι πανω κατω απο 0,100 ml  εως 0,150 για βαρη απο 28γρ εως 60 αντιστοιχα .τοσο το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα   .η ποσοτητα 0,150 ειναι 1μισυ φορα το λαστιχενιο εμβολο  .δινεις για 10 μερες 

να μην χορηγησεις τιποτα περα απο σπορους  στο πουλι και σε καμμια περιπτωση ετοιμη αυγοτροφη γιατι εχει ζαχαρη και δεν κανεις αν υπαρχουν μυκητες .αν δεν εισαι σιγουρη οτι τα σπορια που ειδες ηταν αχωνευτα και υπαρχει περιπτωση να πεσανε απο την ταιστρα ,τοτε ξεκινας απλα με μηλοξυδο ακριβως οπως σου ειπε ο στελιος

----------


## Σωτηρης

Καλημέρα , πήγα πήρα το φάρμακο και ζύγισα το παπαγαλάκι είναι 29 γραμμάρια του ξεκινάω θεραπεία ?

----------


## jk21

ναι 0.1 ml το πρωι (δωστου και τωρα για σημερα ,αυριο νωρις ομως ) και 0.1 ml το απογευμα  αδιαλυτο στο στομα για 10 μερες

----------


## Σωτηρης

Εγινε  φιλε σ'ευχαριστω και ενημερώνω πάλι

----------


## kaveiros

Σωτήρη πέρα απ το βέβαιο πρόβλημα με την αχώνευτη τροφή, για το οποίο ήδη άρχισες θεραπεία,  στη φωτογραφία δείχνει να έχει το πουλάκι scaly face στο χαλινό του, (ακάρεα) σε σχετικά αρχικό στάδιο, πράγμα που μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι θανατηφόρο. Βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την περιοχή του χαλινού (το κομμάτι πάνω απ το ράμφος), να φαίνεται όσο πιο καθαρά γίνεται. Να φαίνεται και η περιοχή δίπλα απ το χαλινό, γιατί στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασες φαίνεται να έχει προχωρήσει λίγο έξω απ το χαλινό.

----------


## Σωτηρης

Ναι φιλέ  κατι πρέπει να εχει , γιαυτο την ανέβασα κιολας , πως θεραπεύετε αυτο ?
http://tinypic.com/r/34e41w6/5

----------


## kaveiros

Σωτήρη έχει, φαίνεται ότι έχει προχωρήσει και εκτός χαλινού. Μόλις τελειώσει την θεραπεία για το εντερικό πρόβλημα, δώσε της για 2-3 μέρες βιταμίνες και καλό φαγητό να καρδαμώσει και στη συνέχεια θα πρέπει να της κάνεις θεραπεία με pulmosan. Το pulmosan θα το ψάξεις σε πετ σοπ, ελπίζω να βρεις. Χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή στη χρήση του γιατί είναι δηλητήριο και αν πέσει παραπάνω μπορεί να σκοτώσει το πουλί. Ρίχνεις μια σταγόνα στο πίσω μέρος του λαιμού αφού ανασηκώσεις τα πουπουλα. Πρέπει να ακουμπήσει στο δέρμα δηλαδή. Η θεραπεία πρέπει να επαναληφθεί μια φορά ακόμη σε 4 εβδομάδες, συμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του σκευάσματος, όμως κάποιοι κάνουν την επανάληψη πιο νωρίς (γύρω στις 20 μέρες). Εγώ μέχρι τώρα όσες φορές χρειάστηκε, τήρησα της οδηγίες που γράφει στο χαρτί και είχα καλά αποτελέσματα. Υπάρχει ένα ακόμα φάρμακο που κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά, το scatt το οποίο όμως δεν κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα. Είναι ακίνδυνο σε σχέση με το pulmosan και κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά. Κάποια παιδιά στο φόρουμ έχουν προμηθευτεί με παραγγελία από εξωτερικό. Δε ξέρω αν κάποιος προσφερθεί να σου στείλει. Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου στείλει τότε το pulmosan με σωστή χορήγηση θα κάνει τη δουλειά.
Συμπληρωματικά με το φάρμακο θα πρέπει να πάρεις και μια αλοιφή epithol την οποία θα βάζεις καθημερινά στο χαλινό του πουλιού σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του σκευάσματος. (Προσοχή με την epithol να μη καλύψεις τα ρουθούνια του πουλιού). 
Αν κάνεις τα παραπάνω θα δεις ορατή διαφορά. Σε διάστημα ενός μήνα μπορεί και να μην έχει καθόλου σημάδια της ασθένειας και να είναι το χαλινό του "σαν καινούργιο". 
Προληπτικά θα σου πρότεινα την θεραπεία με το pulmosan να την κάνεις και στο άλλο πουλάκι γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει κολλήσει και κάποια στιγμή να εκδηλωθεί. Αν έχει κολλήσει τότε θα ξανακολλήσει και αυτό που θα κάνει την θεραπεία...άρα καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι σημαντικό να το προλάβεις. Και τέλος όταν αρχίσεις την θεραπεία, θα πρέπει να κάνεις ένα εξονυχιστικό πλύσιμο του κλουβιού με καυτό νερό, αραιωμένη χλωρίνη ή και betadine. Τα ακάρεα είναι επίμονοι μικροοργανισμοί και η εξάλειψη τους απαιτεί όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη απολύμανση. Το ίδιο ισχύει για ποτίστρες, ταϊστρες κτλ. Αν έχεις ξύλινα παιχνίδια στο κλουβί ή ξύλινες πατήθρες, πρέπει να τα αφαιρέσεις γιατί τα ακάρεα κάνουν φωλιές στο ξύλο...
Αυτά...ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Σωτηρης

Οκ σ'ευχαριστω πολυ θα τα τηρήσω ολα αυτα που μου ειπες ελπίζω να ειναι υγειεστατο σε κανα 2 μηνες

----------


## Σωτηρης

Γεια σας παιδια εκανα θεραπεια στο πουλακι με nystamysyn ειναι οκ τωρα , επιπλεον εκανα απολυμανση του κλουβιου και εψαξα για pulmosan  δεν βρηκα , πηρα μονο epithol και κανω θεραπεια 3 μερες τωρα  ( δείχνει να ειναι καλύτερα ο χαλινός του ). αυτα

----------


## Σωτηρης

Γεια σας παιδιά βάζω μερικές φώτο απο την τωρινή του εμφάνιση  του να μου πείτε απόψεις

----------


## vicky_ath

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι είναι χάλια.... ο χαλινός του μου φαίνεται πως έχει υποστεί ζημιά μόνιμη και δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει ποτέ στην αρχική του κατάσταση.
Θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να βρεις οπωσδήποτε το pulmosan και να κάνεις τη θεραπεία κάθε 10 μέρες γιατί δυστυχώς η κατάληξη δε θα είναι καθόλου καλή...

----------


## Σωτηρης

θα γυρίσω και τις γύρω πόλεις  μήπως βρω και τα ξανά λέμε

----------


## mariakappa

απο ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## Σωτηρης

Δυστυχώς μένω επαρχεία , Αργος

----------


## daras

φιλε μου κι εγω εψαξα ολη την Αλεξανδρουπολη και το Διδυμοτειχο και Pulmosan δε βρηκα..οποτε το παρηγγειλα απο ηλεκτρονικο πετ-σοπ. μη παρεις σβαρνα τις γειτονες πολεις..πιο πολλα θα δωσεις στις βενζινες και μπορει κ να μη το βρεις. παρηγγειλε το ηλεκτρονικα...

----------


## jk21

αναζητησε σε κτηνιατρικα ειδη σκευασμα με ιβερμεκτινη  (πες ποιο βρηκες και θα σου πω πως να κανεις χρηση αντιστοιχη του vetermec .μπορει να βρεις και αυτο )

ή επικοινωνησε με  
*Πελοποννησιακός Συλλογος Πτηνών*και τα παιδια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σε βοηθησουν .ισως αν δει και το θεμα ο Θανος (μελος thanmar ) σε βοηθησει και ο ιδιος .στειλτου πμ μηπως δεν το δει

----------


## Σωτηρης

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά  θα την ψάξω αύριο και αν δεν βρω θα κοιτάξω αυτο που πρότεινε ο Δημητρης

----------


## Σωτηρης

βρήκα Pulmosan τελικά θα παω το απόγευμα να το πάρω

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωραία Σωτήρη!! Εύχομαι περαστικά στο φιλαράκι σου!
Διάβασε το θέμα που θα σου δώσω, για τη σωστή χρήση του Pulmosan!
*Ακάρεα της τραχείας - θεραπεία.*

----------


## Σωτηρης

Παραθέτω μια φώτο να μου πείτε αν βλέπετε βελτίωση 

και μια ερώτηση επειδή δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν έβαλα καλα το pulmosan τωρα πρεπει να ξανά βάλω αν ειναι σε 10 μέρες ?

----------


## daras

ετσι και αλλιως πρεπει να επαναλαβεις το πουλμοσαν μετα 8-10 μερες γιατι το φαρμακο σκοτωνει τα ακαρεα αλλα οχι τα αυγα τους. στο διαστημα που αναφερεται τα αυγα εκκολαπτονται και αν δεν το ξαναεφαρμοσεις για να σκοτωσεις και τα καινουρια πριν γεννησουν και αυτα...θα εχεις κανει ουσιαστικα μια τρυπα στο νερο.
οποτε νοημα εχει μονο με επαναληψη.

----------


## jk21

βλεπω ελαχιστη βελτιωση .κοιτα στο πλαι αριστερα πχ που εχει μειωθει καποιο ογκιδιο λευκο που υπηρχε 

ομως θυμαμαι που συζητουσαμε το θεμα με τον aeras (μιχαλη ) για το αν τα ακαρεα των ποδιων ή του ραμφους χτυπιουνται με εσωτερικη χρηση ιβερμεκτινης (πουλμοσαν ) μεσω του αιματος (που φτανει διαπερνωντας το δερμα ) λογω οτι οι εξωτερικες αυτες περιοχες δεν εχουν αιματωση στα σημεια προσβολης .δεν ξερω μηπως ηταν καλυτερα με μια διαλυση του φαρμακου σε λιγη γλυκερινη (την σταγονα ) να την εφαρμοζες εξωτερικα σε επαφη με το προβλημα .απευθειας επαλειψη ...

----------


## Σωτηρης

Να το κανω και τωρα αυτο που λες η οταν επαναλαβω το pulmosan ?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ΣΩΤΗΡΗ ,δεν ξερω καν αν ειναι εγκυρη κινηση .θα ηθελα να εχεις το οκ και απο αλλα μελη ή ακομα καλυτερα απο εναν πτηνιατρο εστω τηλεφωνικα στην αθηνα αν δεν εχεις καποιον εκει

----------


## aeras

Εάν το άρρωστο πουλί έχει έρθει σε επαφή και με άλλα πουλιά θα τα έχει κολλήσει, η εμφάνιση της ασθένειας μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί μετά από 6 έως 12 μήνες. Στο συγκεκριμένο δες τα φτερά και γύρο από τον πρωκτό με ένα μεγεθυντικό φακό μπορεί να υπάρχουν και εκεί ακάρεα ψέκασε κλουβί και πουλί με αντιπαρασιτικό σπρέι.

----------

